# question for a traceroute



## othe (Jul 7, 2009)

i want my traceroute to print also parts of the imcp header of the replies. type, id and sequence fields of the icmp. can anybody help me with that and what i have to change to the code of traceroute? for example something like this


d226-8-166.home.cgocable.net (24.226.8.166) Type : 11 Id: 543 Seq : 543 26.295 ms  26.574 ms  26.17 ms


----------



## anomie (Jul 7, 2009)

Check the output of: 
`# traceroute -DI host.here`

It may not be exactly what you want, but you should at least get type and ID.


----------



## othe (Jul 8, 2009)

in what traceroute does the parameter -DI exist?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 8, 2009)

traceroute(8)


```
-D     When  an  ICMP response to our probe datagram is received, print
              the differences between the transmitted packet  and  the  packet
              quoted  by  the  ICMP  response.   A key showing the location of
              fields within the transmitted packet is printed, followed by the
              original  packet  in  hex, followed by the quoted packet in hex.
              Bytes that are unchanged in  the  quoted  packet  are  shown  as
              underscores.   Note,  the  IP checksum and the TTL of the quoted
              packet are not expected to match.  By default,  only  one  probe
              per hop is sent with this option.


       -I     Use  ICMP  ECHO  instead  of  UDP datagrams.  (A synonym for "-P
              icmp").
```


----------



## othe (Jul 8, 2009)

i donwloaded the source code of ftp://ftp.ee.lbl.gov/traceroute.tar.gz and it doesnt support the -D parameter.
i knwo the -I parameter but i only want to check the received packets not those i send.
and one other question , this traceroute doesnt also works at ubuntu machines?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 8, 2009)

othe said:
			
		

> i donwloaded the source code of ftp://ftp.ee.lbl.gov/traceroute.tar.gz


Why?!?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 8, 2009)

Seriously ...

/usr/sbin/traceroute
/usr/src/contrib/traceroute/


----------



## othe (Jul 10, 2009)

ok. i finally ended to what i want to do .i send back with the TIME EXCEEDED packet 10 bytes after the original datagram which the size of original datagram depends on how long the packet you send is. can you help me how to read these 10 bytes with
traceroute?


----------

